# 1996 Mariner 9.9hp 2s issue



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Looked at this outboard today for my Gheenoe highsider. Looks and runs great. However, it appears the linkage to the “choke” knob is missing a part and it doesn’t move the throttle lever. Owner started it by manually opening the throttle while pull starting - which isn’t a good option on the water. I know this is a mercury engine - would this be a relatively cheap fix?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

My older mariner has yamaha emblems stamped on some parts. I have same choke system. Looks to be missing ss rod. Not sure on availability ck parts diagram to be sure . if everything else cks out and $$ is rite i wouldnt hesitate over manual choke issue


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

State fish rob said:


> My older mariner has yamaha emblems stamped on some parts. I have same choke system. Looks to be missing ss rod. Not sure on availability ck parts diagram to be sure . if everything else cks out and $$ is rite i wouldnt hesitate over manual choke issue


Thanks, man. I'm not experienced enough with outboard engines to really know what I was looking at. I was very surprised at how quiet the engine was, even with the cowling off. He hasn't checked the compression, but the engine itself looks brand new.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

Gonto boats.net and look at the parts diagram for this motor. Post up a few more pics too, I can’t see whats goin on very good.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Gonto boats.net and look at the parts diagram for this motor. Post up a few more pics too, I can’t see whats goin on very good.


I just got a few more pics on my personal phone, so I'll post those shortly. I also know a guy that has an 8hp Tohatsu electric start that needs a lower unit, so I hope to get some more information on that motor as well


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

Battfisher said:


> I just got a few more pics on my personal phone, so I'll post those shortly. I also know a guy that has an 8hp Tohatsu electric start that needs a lower unit, so I hope to get some more information on that motor as well


Sorry been busy. Will get tomorrow!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a Merc of the same era, that little knob is connected to an arm piece (all black plastic). There's no "choke knob" on these. That is actually a primer knob, pull it out and the lever pushes a little diaphragm pump and squirts a bit of gas in the throat of the carburetor. I broke mine not long ago, pretty sure the plastic piece and knob are all one part, I think it was $35 for all of it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

The pump piece is on the right hand side of the carb, so you can just push it down with a thumb, but like you said the cowl has to be off the motor...


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> The pump piece is on the right hand side of the carb, so you can just push it down with a thumb, but like you said the cowl has to be off the motor...


Thanks, man. I'm going to post some more pics in a few minutes, and I think you can see the linkage - and what is there is definitely all black plastic.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Would not having a choke make it harder to start a 2s when the engine is cold? Particularly in the winter, when the big trout are dumb enough to eat my poorly presented artificials?


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Battfisher said:


> Would not having a choke make it harder to start a 2s when the engine is cold? Particularly in the winter, when the big trout are dumb enough to eat my poorly presented artificials?


No they start fine. Mine starts with just about a 1/3 pull of the rope. I can't see anything missing on that motor. The little blue plunger is the accelerator/prime/diaphragm pump whatever you want to call it. When the lever presses that down it squirts gas in the carb, effectively doing the same thing as closing a choke flap and sucking gas out of the bowl via vacuum. Every time you pull out on the knob it primes the carb. I usually pull it out 2 or 3 times and then give it a start, works great. Mine is currently not running due to me letting it sit too long (needle valve is stuck and won't let gas in the bowl). I put a little gas in the carb though and it pops right off. I'll be pulling the carb apart when I get home at xmas. 

I also wanted to add that these motors are *GREAT* on a Gheenoe since it shifts with a twist of the throttle. No reaching back throwing off balance. They are also very light.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2018)

What @LowHydrogen said. I don’t see anything missing. The lever for the enriching plunger is there.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> What @LowHydrogen said. I don’t see anything missing. The lever for the enriching plunger is there.


When you twist, push or pull the "knob", nothing appears to happen. If I pull the trigger on buying it I'll probably take it to a Merc mechanic and have the carb cleaned anyway, so if it's a $35 part it's probably still a good deal.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Battfisher said:


> When you twist, push or pull the "knob", nothing appears to happen. If I pull the trigger on buying it I'll probably take it to a Merc mechanic and have the carb cleaned anyway, so if it's a $35 part it's probably still a good deal.


The knob shaft is probably broken. Does any of the linkage move when you pull the knob? 

If the linkage is moving and pressing the plunger and it's just not squirting gas then all you probably need is the diaphragm.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks for the help, guys. I’m going to buy the motor and gamble on getting it fixed. At 74 pounds it’s hard to beat.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Good little motor and easy to keep running for many years.


----------

